# Anyone process their own Deer meat? Need help.



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

I wasn't sure if this belonged in this section or not, but here it is: Thanks. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...ir-own-deer-meat-need-help-103396/#post776637


----------



## Combat Pay (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to you tube and search williescountrymeats. I watched this guys videos and have never paid to have a deer processed since. So long as you are failrly handy with a knife it is a cinch. I got it down to about an hour and a half from the time I start skinning to the time I finish cleaning up and put the vaccuum sealer away. 

His videos are great. Outside that buy a really high quality vaccuum sealer.

One thing that is not really discussed on the videos is letting your deer hang. I reccommend at least 3-4 days so long as the outside air temps are staying below 40 degrees. If you are in the south or the weather is not staying cool quarter it up, place quarters in large garbage bags and put it in a large cooler with a bag of ice for 3-4 days. The deer needs to go through rigor morits and come out of it before you freeze. 

If you butcher and freeze right away you get what I have been told is freeze rigor. In other words the tuffest meat you have ever tried to eat. 

good luck 

Dave


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I know this is late, but If you can let your meat sit in an ice shest for two weeks, (keep plenty of ice on it an drain it every two days), it will tenderize, and taste good. I let mine sit two to three weeks, always turns out great... Good luck.


----------

